# Battle of Alberta! It's on!



## vtcnc (May 16, 2022)

Calgary Flames vs. Edmonton Oilers - Round 2 NHL Playoffs!

Go Flames!


----------



## DavidR8 (May 16, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> Calgary Flames vs. Edmonton Oilers - Round 2 NHL Playoffs!
> 
> Go Flames!



Wait, what? Go who??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aukai (May 16, 2022)

What, something like fast moving Curling? We don't have much ice here


----------



## Martin W (May 16, 2022)

Leafs lost in round one again......


----------



## mmcmdl (May 16, 2022)

Toronto's out ? Oh well , the Blue Jays games vs. Orioles are scheduled for sometime in June , I'll be attending one of them .


----------



## mmcmdl (May 16, 2022)

Aukai said:


> What, something like fast moving Curling? We don't have much ice here


Oh yes you do have ice , if not , you wouldn't be selling those bats you're making Mike !  Just the different kind of ice in your area , used for keeping beverages cold ( which I would NEVER complain about ) .


----------



## vtcnc (May 16, 2022)

Been waiting for this for 31 years!


----------



## DavieJ75 (May 16, 2022)

Born in Calgary, married to an Edmonton girl. SO this will be an interesting series. We will be out camping on the weekend so we may have to listen to the first game the archaic way, on the radio. Although we might break every rule we have and use cell data, haven't decide if we will go to that level just yet.


----------



## vtcnc (May 16, 2022)

DavieJ75 said:


> Born in Calgary, married to an Edmonton girl. SO this will be an interesting series. We will be out camping on the weekend so we may have to listen to the first game the archaic way, on the radio. Although we might break every rule we have and use cell data, haven't decide if we will go to that level just yet.


oof. Rough year with the wife, eh? Oilers haven't been kind to us this year.


----------



## DavieJ75 (May 16, 2022)

Man it was tough for a bit there before they brought Woodcroft on. This is going to be a great series and I think its going to be a tough one for both teams. Daryl Sutter's got a pretty good style but Woodcroft has a youth and enthusiasm. 

Now if I can get in to the clinic this week and they take my well used kidney for a decent price me and the wife could go. About $500 min a ticket right now. That's a little more then we can pay for a single night event. But man 31 years since the last time they met in the playoffs. Urrg.


----------



## Dhal22 (May 16, 2022)

Hockey?  Is that the burnt hamburger looking thing that ya'll smack around on one of your perpetually frozen ponds?

I miss the Thrashers............


----------



## vtcnc (May 17, 2022)

Dhal22 said:


> Hockey?  Is that the burnt hamburger looking thing that ya'll smack around on one of your perpetually frozen ponds?
> 
> I miss the Thrashers............


Hamburgers?! No, you are thinking of the leveling feet pads we use in our shops...that we smack around on our perpetually frozen ponds.


----------



## DavieJ75 (May 18, 2022)

First game is tonight. Hope its a beast. Both teams are hungry. No predictions so far, until we see how it goes. I'm gonna say there will be a couple brawls for sure.


----------



## vtcnc (May 18, 2022)

DavieJ75 said:


> First game is tonight. Hope its a beast. Both teams are hungry. No predictions so far, until we see how it goes. I'm gonna say there will be a couple brawls for sure.


It's funny. I'm a Calgary fan, my oldest is an Oilers fan, next oldest is a Kings fan, next is Avalanche, youngest likes Vegas.

Whoever makes it past this round, is going to be so beat up and injured, beating the Avalanche is going to be a damned miracle.


----------



## DavieJ75 (May 18, 2022)

And it begins.


----------



## vtcnc (May 18, 2022)

This game is bonkers. Well, good luck, I have to open the plant tomorrow. Bedtime here on the East Coast


----------



## vtcnc (May 19, 2022)

Wow. I went to bed with it at 6-4 and woke up to a 9-6 scorebox. Bonkers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavieJ75 (May 19, 2022)

Crazy back and forth game.


----------



## Dhal22 (May 19, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> Wow. I went to bed with it at 6-4 and woke up to a 9-6 scorebox. Bonkers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I thought this was hockey,  I see a Canadien football score.


----------



## vtcnc (May 20, 2022)

Game 2 is tonight! Tkachuk really got under some Oilers skin last game. I love this guy, he can score and is the quintessential antagonist when he is on the ice. Predicting some good fights tonight.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 20, 2022)

Is this an International tourney ? I'm seeing both Canadian and USA games on the tube . Do the winners of each country play each other for the Cup ?


----------



## vtcnc (May 20, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Is this an International tourney ? I'm seeing both Canadian and USA games on the tube . Do the winners of each country play each other for the Cup ?


NHL Playoffs !


----------



## vtcnc (May 20, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> NHL Playoffs !


You know, the last purely American sport?


----------



## higgite (May 20, 2022)

Is the old joke still true?............. “I went to a fight and a hockey game broke out.”

Tom


----------



## mmcmdl (May 21, 2022)

3-3 after 2 ! Who we routing for ?


----------



## vtcnc (May 21, 2022)

Flames of course!

Man, that was some pretty shoddy reffing last night on those dead whistles.

Both teams were denied goals and were in the box way too much.

Hopefully they don’t let those refs into Edmonton Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (May 21, 2022)

I agree ! My daughter's field hockey games were rougher than some of those calls . Just "let them play " !  I will say that was a battle though . Ok , so tied up going into Sunday , lets go Flames !


----------



## vtcnc (May 23, 2022)

The Kane - McDavid connection was real last night. If that happens again I think it’s over for us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtcnc (May 26, 2022)

Well, make or break tonight! My son is coming up from CT this weekend. He is an Oilers fan and confessed that he would be ok with them losing tonight so we could watch game 6 together on Saturday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtcnc (Jun 2, 2022)

Well, it wasn't meant to be. Good luck to the Edmonton fans on the forum!


----------

